# Update on Grimm and some pictures and a video



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

He's settling in well, even started playing with Pandora..who is probably the hardest one to get along with. She can be quite bossy and sometimes even dog aggressive so a proper introduction is critical. I have only let them sniff through crates (no leashes either, she's also leash reactive).

Persistance and patience pays off though! I was more worried about her hurting him than the other way around, lol! He's such a baby and under the deck is his "base" because he knows she wont crawl under there.

You can also see the mud ring they made around the shed. They had been doing this for a good 15 minutes before I grabbed the camera. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXD_WUIVloo


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Ugh, the yard is such a mess! I can't wait for this mud to be over.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

So are you keeping him or sending him to me?

He is beautiful and very blessed that you found him.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow I was just going to ask if you were keeping him too. I think he's a really pretty dog.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Evan really wants to keep him and I'll admit i've grown attached to him as well, i'm only nervous because I know very little about the breed and never saw myself really owning a bully of any kind. I like them and always enjoyed the random one coming to the salon for a bath but they've never seemed like my kind of dog.

Grimm has really bonded to Evan as well more so then me, he follows him around and will sit at his feet while he's watching tv or on the computer...if he's working in the yard he's right there beside him so I think Grimm has found his owner.

We've been keeping him in his crate at night because he's a bed hog..lol I don't mind dogs on the bed but when they are strong enough to push ME off it's time for a crate! He does really well.

So far no accidents either.

I also have made an appointment to have him neutered at the lower cost clinic. It has a bit of a wait time but I'm not in a rush. My females are all spayed of course and he's a home body and rarely goes outside unless we are there.

Poor guy he just doesn't know what's coming!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Aidan said:


> Ugh, the yard is such a mess! I can't wait for this mud to be over.


I can relate I'm sick of the mudd.........I am glad he is coming along. Million dollar question???? Is he sticking around long term?


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I feel confident saying that he has a home here unless anything happens as far as aggression issues or anything like that.

As soon as this mud is over i'm buying lots of gravel to finish off this muddy drive way sort of area we have going on. It drives me nuts.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Bless you for taking in this beautiful boy.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

He is looking good , I am glad he may have found an good home.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

This is the one that got thrown out of the truck right?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Omg that video is so precious, he's so stocky! I can't get over how squarly built he is! He reminds me of Daddy, Cesars's pit!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I was able to watch the video and that is a thick, nice looking Pit! Is your GSD a little afraid of him? Seems like a couple times he was showing that in its body. A slow welcome is a great thing...


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I think Pandora was being more cautious and kind of "playing him out" so to speak to see what he was going to do. The more they kept playing the more comfortable she seemed with him.

It's a long story but about a year ago while on a walk with Pandora a lab mix attacked her. A neighbor had to help me get them apart, the lab made a good size wound on her neck and she had to go to the vet for stitches.

The neighbor was able to get the lab into his yard and contact animal control.

Ever since that day she's been very fear aggressive with strange dogs but once she knows the dog and has gotten a feel that they aren't going to harm her she is perfectly fine.

Also, I say she is fear aggressive but she has never had a chance to actually act out so I don't know if she would actually bite or harm another dog or if the loud barking is just for show to try to warn or scare off other dogs. I've never seen her go to bite another animal only bark loud and fast and she can usually be redirected with food. I think if it were true aggression that wouldn't work.

I think that's also why she has issues while on a leash around other dogs. I can take her to the dog park as long as dogs don't charge her randomly. I usually take her to the park and let her wear a greyhound muzzle first so she can realize other dogs wont harm her and after about 10 minutes I can take it off and she's perfectly fine running around and playing with the other pups.

I'm hoping that over time I won't have to do this. If the dog park isn't crowded then I usually dont bother with the muzzle and she's fine. She's made a lot of progress compared to right after it happened!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

so how many dogs is it now? do u still have the pryn i cant wait to have a place of my own ill have a wish list as long as my arm of breeds i want 

ps i watched all your vids and please send me dodger i love her she is so stunning running around


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

We had a great pyr living with us in Shreveport but she was actually my roommates dog even if I did treat her as my own! I would have taken her if I could, her owner doesn't spend much time with her


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I finally got the chance to watch video ! I love it hahaha he is so sweet and playful.


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

He really is a cutie. I love his face!


----------

